# [SOLVED] removing Itunes



## Leslietatt (Apr 21, 2011)

OK, have tried ITunes on Ubuntu 11.04 (Narley) and it is a shocker. So slow
So now I wish to remove it and clean up all traaces of it etc. Can you help me as to how to go about this please

Ta Leslie


----------



## hal8000 (Dec 23, 2006)

*Re: removing Itunes*



Leslietatt said:


> OK, have tried ITunes on Ubuntu 11.04 (Narley) and it is a shocker. So slow
> So now I wish to remove it and clean up all traaces of it etc. Can you help me as to how to go about this please
> 
> Ta Leslie


If you downloaded it via synaptic, open synaptic, highlight itunes, righ click and remove.
Itunes is also slow in windows, bear in mind you can use mp3 on most things, ipod shuffle, etc.


----------



## Leslietatt (Apr 21, 2011)

I did it through the terminal window with a series of commands and by installing wine. When I try toimport the Mp3 files into banshee they don't come across? So i thought I'd just uninstall I did import some podcasts that's all


----------



## hal8000 (Dec 23, 2006)

*Re: removing Itunes*

You may have an uninstall feature that works through wine, if not everything in
wine is stored in your home folder under a hidden directory called .wine

So in Ubuntu, open nautilus, press ctrl+. to show hidden files navigate to .wine
then dig around until you find Itunes possibly under ~/.wine/drive_c/Program_files you can delete it this way.

There is no real registry with wine and unlike windows files are kept neatly in one place.


----------



## Leslietatt (Apr 21, 2011)

Thank you once again. I went into home, my folders pressed curl + h to show hidden files. Found . Wine and under there found the ITunes folder and simply deleted All folders related to it. Now I use banshee to import mp3 and photos and videos
Leslie


----------



## hal8000 (Dec 23, 2006)

*Re: removing Itunes*

OK, glad you sorted it, just edit your first post to [solved] please.


----------



## Leslietatt (Apr 21, 2011)

SOLVED
I have tried ITunes on Ubuntu 11.04 (Narley) and it is a shocker. So slow
So now I wish to remove it and clean up all traaces of it etc. Can you help me as to how to go about this please

Ta Leslie[/QUOTE]


----------



## Leslietatt (Apr 21, 2011)

(SOLVED) 


Leslietatt said:


> OK, have tried ITunes on Ubuntu 11.04 (Narley) and it is a shocker. So slow
> So now I wish to remove it and clean up all traaces of it etc. Can you help me as to how to go about this please
> 
> Ta Leslie


----------

